# MacBook Pro ne s'allume plus, s'éteint après chargement



## Gudi (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà mon problème, mon MacBook Pro, tournant sous Leopard, s'est éteint faute de batterie. Au moment de le rallumer, il est resté coincé sur la pomme avec une barre de chargement en-dessous. Une fois cette barre chargée, il s'est éteint. J'ai répété plusieurs fois l'opération avec toujours le même résultat.

Du coup, j'ai démarré avec la partition de récupération et lancé l'utilitaire de réparation qui n'a pas pu réparer le problème. J'ai tenté la réparation via le tableau de commande sans succès. Du coup, j'ai pensé passer par une réinstallation de Mac OS sans perte de données (j'avais préalablement sauvegardé mes données via Bootcamp). Sauf que le problème c'est que je ne peux pas réinstaller sur le disque dur car celui-ci est bloqué.

J'ai tenté de le déverrouiller dans Terminal via une commande "sudo chflags..." sans succès également...

Vous avez des idées pour m'éviter d'effacer la totalité de mon disque dur ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2014)

Bonsoir,



Gudi a dit:


> Au moment de le rallumer, il est resté coincé sur la pomme *avec une barre de chargement en-dessous*.
> 
> lancé l'utilitaire de réparation *qui n'a pas pu réparer le problème*.


Y-avait-il un message d'erreur ? Et veux tu parler de Utilitaire de disque ?


Pour moi, le dd a un problème. Tant que tu n'auras pas réparé le dd, tu ne pourras "rien" faire.

Essaie un fsck -fy


----------



## Gudi (23 Janvier 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Y-avait-il un message d'erreur ? Et veux tu parler de Utilitaire de disque ?
> ...


Merci pour ta réponse.

Oui je voulais parler d'utilitaire de disque en effet. Je n'ait pas eu de message d'erreur. J'ai essayé déjà fsck -fy mais il ne peut pas réparer le DD. Il me met un message d'erreur comme quoi le le volume n'a pu être vérifié entièrement.


----------



## Sly54 (23 Janvier 2014)

Je pense à un dd HS.

Tu pourrais essayer de le brancher en externe (pour vérifier que les symptômes sont les mêmes), ou bien de brancher un dd externe (si tu en as un) et démarrer dessus pour vérifier que ton MBP est OK.


----------



## Gudi (24 Janvier 2014)

J'ai bien un DD externe par contre je ne connais pas la manip pour vérifier l'état de mon mbp.

Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que sur le même DD, j'ai mis Bootcamp et que je tourne sans soucis côté Windows alors que côté Mac, impossible de l'allumer...


----------



## Sly54 (24 Janvier 2014)

Gudi a dit:


> J'ai bien un DD externe par contre je ne connais pas la manip pour vérifier l'état de mon mbp.


Il faut installer un OS dessus (SL si tu as les DVD, ou passer par la partition _Recovery_ pour installer l'OS sur le dd externe).

Le dd externe doit avoir un schéma de table de partition GUID et être formaté en Mac OS étendu journalisé. Attention, tu vas perdre les données dessus !


----------



## beegeezzz (11 Août 2014)

Gudi a dit:


> J'ai bien un DD externe par contre je ne connais pas la manip pour vérifier l'état de mon mbp.
> 
> Ce qui m'étonne, c'est que sur le même DD, j'ai mis Bootcamp et que je tourne sans soucis côté Windows alors que côté Mac, impossible de l'allumer...



Salut,

Alors, c'était quoi la panne ? 

Une connaissance rencontre le même problème.

Merci d'avance pour ta réponse.

bee


----------



## thierry37 (12 Août 2014)

Salut,

Ton ami(e) a aussi une partition bootcamp qui marche ?

D'après les infos de Gudi, le disque n'était pas mort, puisqu'il arrivait à lancer Windows par Bootcamp.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h44 ----------

Oups... dernière visite en janvier.
on a peu de chance qu'il réponde.


----------



## beegeezzz (12 Août 2014)

Salut,

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je n'ai pas encore eu le mac en main.

Je présume que si le mac fonctionne avec un clone (disque dur externe), ce ne sera pas un problème de carte mère ?

Merci pour tout.

bee


----------



## thierry37 (14 Août 2014)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Je présume que si le mac fonctionne avec un clone (disque dur externe), ce ne sera pas un problème de carte mère ?



Oui, tu as bien compris.
Si tu arrives à démarrer sur le disque externe et que tout marche correctement à l'écran, on peut fortement pointer le disque interne.

(Si un composants essentiel est mort, comme la carte mère, y'a rien qui pourra démarrer. Si c'est la carte graphique, ça pourrait démarrer mais tu verrais rien à l'écran. A part peut être entendre le ventilo, ou le disque dur tournant (si vieux modèle) )


----------



## beegeezzz (14 Août 2014)

Merci Thierry pour ta réponse qui confirme ce que je pensais.

Belle journée.

bee


----------



## Gudi (16 Août 2014)

beegeezzz a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Alors, c'était quoi la panne ?
> 
> ...



En fait, après plusieurs tentatives de réparations du DD sans succès et après avoir rencontré des probs également sur mon Bootcamp, j'ai changé de DD.

Ca fait maintenant un moment et tout va bien, mon Mac marche à nouveau normalement.


----------



## beegeezzz (16 Août 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse.

bee


----------

